# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С:Печать штрихкодов

## glaizer

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*1С:Печать штрихкодов (ActiveX) 8.0.16.4 от 31.03.2014 + 
1С:Сканер штрихкода (COM) 8.1.6.1 от 01.10.2015 (с файлами описаний)*

----------


## vasekaa

Народ, может кто закинет печать штрих кодов на acid_DJ@bk.ru ? а то с этого рапидгейтора фиг скачаешь

----------

login (15.12.2012)

----------


## mayamaya

это же для 1с 8!
Указывайте, когда выкладываете, пожалуйста!

----------


## Светлана2011

Доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста. Нужен 1с: печать штрихкодов для 1с 8.2.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## arturzinio

> Доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста. Нужен 1с: печать штрихкодов для 1с 8.2.
> Заранее спасибо.


присоеденяюсь, тож очень надо, а то старая глючит ужасно

----------


## vnbsoft

1С: Печать штрихкодов 8.0.14.2 тут

----------

arturzin (29.05.2012), beermoscow (22.02.2014), DarkP (22.11.2013), grinch1986 (29.07.2013), kotBoris (09.07.2013), kthrby (25.11.2013), sk_acc (20.10.2012), Василий1977 (01.02.2014), Мурати (22.04.2016)

----------


## arturzin

ребят а ни у кого случаем не завалялась обработка внешняя для 1с розницы ,магазин строительных материалов, для печати этикеток с штрихкодом, а то что есть не могут заполнять из документа, с ошибкой вываливаются, приходится вручную добавлять(((((

----------


## vnbsoft

1С: Печать штрихкодов Версия *8.0.15.2* от *06.12.12* 

*Скачать*

----------

beermoscow (22.02.2014), Filin_off (24.02.2014), Grinar (16.01.2014), grinch1986 (29.07.2013), kotBoris (09.07.2013), kthrby (25.11.2013), LevUrevich (24.07.2013), miriel (20.12.2013), Night_Wolfshtein (03.10.2013), RAM222 (09.08.2013), Vakentin_OL (19.02.2013), VanoFM (11.05.2013), victnv (29.01.2013)

----------


## kinlex

Подскажите пожалуйста. У кого есть 1С:Печать штрихкодов для конфигурации 2.0.6.4 Розница. Скачал предыдущие 2 файла - они не работают. При выводе на печать пишет "Печатная форма не доступна". Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kinlex

Вопрос снят. Все работает. Я не в курсе был что в чистой конфе надо самому макеты создавать. Всем спасибо :)

----------


## konstz43

Как прикрутить печать штрихкодов к Linux-клиенту (платформа  8.3.4.365)? Кто-нибудь делал?
Существует ли версия этой компоненты для Линукс?
Я пробовал ставить 1CBarCod.exe под вайном, но программа (Linux-клиент 1C) не видит его, выдает сообщение что компонент не установлен. :(

----------


## елена2208

Дайте кто нибудь элемент печать штрих кодов версии 8.0.14.2

----------


## Semka_ept

А есть у кого-нибудь элемент печать штрих кодов версии 8.0.17.1 и 8.0.17.3? элемент печать штрих кодов версии 8.0.14.2

---------- Post added at 09:57 ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 ----------

Выложи еще раз этот драйвер, а то нет его у же там. В зарание Спасибо

---------- Post added at 09:57 ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 ----------




> 1С: Печать штрихкодов *8.0.16.4* от 31.03.14
> 
> Turbobit


Выложи еще раз этот драйвер, а то нет его у же там. В зарание Спасибо

----------


## vnbsoft

1С: Печать штрихкодов *8.0.16.4* от 31.03.14
_Turbobit_

----------


## Ukei

*1С:Печать штрихкодов (ActiveX) 8.0.16.4 от 31.03.2014 + 
1С:Сканер штрихкода (COM) 8.1.6.1 от 01.10.2015 (с файлами описаний)*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

dZen (18.12.2020), gGorus (24.05.2017), kran7 (02.03.2017), MrFermer (08.05.2018), yoric88 (25.01.2019), yur43 (09.02.2017)

----------


## saphir1209

> *1С:Печать штрихкодов (ActiveX) 8.0.16.4 от 31.03.2014 + 
> 1С:Сканер штрихкода (COM) 8.1.6.1 от 01.10.2015 (с файлами описаний)*
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


А они для версии 8.2 или 8.3 ?

----------


## saphir1209

> *1С:Печать штрихкодов (ActiveX) 8.0.16.4 от 31.03.2014 + 
> 1С:Сканер штрихкода (COM) 8.1.6.1 от 01.10.2015 (с файлами описаний)*
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


А они для версии 8.2 или 8.3 ?

----------

